# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  الدورات العلمية الصيفية لعام 1430

## من صاحب النقب

يسرني أن أفتح هذا الموضوع لأفيد و أستفيد راجياً أن يكتب كل ما يعلم من هذه الدورات و لكي يكون الموضوع مرتباً آمل أن يكون الإعلان عن كل دورة على حدة في رد مستقل و عد م التكرار في الإعلان و جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

جزاك الله كل خير اخي وبارك فيك 

وأسأل الله ان يعيد الشيخ ابن جبرين سالماً معافى حتى يفيدنا بعلمها وبدوراته السنوية

----------


## أبا إبراهيم عبدالرحمن

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=30366

وهذا رابط *تلخيص واختصار لـ(طرق الاستفادة من الدورات العلمية) للشيخ عبد العزيز السدحان حفظه الله* قام به الاخ اشرف السلفي جزاه الله خيرا

----------


## البيحاني

نريد أخبار عن دورة الصانع لهاذا العام في أسرع وقت
و نسأل الله أن يعود الشيخ عبدالله ابن جبرين سالماً حتى نرى الدورة الصيفية التاسعة له
و نريد أخبار عن دورة الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير الصيفية لهذا العام
و الشيخ الزامل
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## ابوعبدالله زياد

> 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انتهت هذه الدوره بارك الله فيك

مواعيد دورات الشيخ في موقعه 
http://www.khudheir.com/ref/4296

----------


## من صاحب النقب

جزاك الله خيراً يا أبا عبد الله

----------


## من صاحب النقب

للتسجيل في دورة الشيخ ابن جبرين

http://www.ibn-jebreen.com/register.php

----------


## عالمة المستقبل



----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخت عالمة المستقبل إن كنت تنقلين الموضوع من الشبكة الرجاء وضع وصلة الإعلان لأنك لم ترفعي الصورة بشكل جيد 
أو اكتبي الدروس نصياً 

و جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## ناصر محمد بن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....
ترى يااخوان دروس جامع الصانع الصيفية 1430 نزلت:
شرح القواعد الفقهية لابن سعدي للشيخ /عبدالمحسن الزامل
شرح كتاب منهج السالكين لابن سعدي كاملا لعدد من المشائخ ومنهم:
1- يوسف الاحمد .
2- يوسف الشبيلي .
3- عبدالرحمن السويلم .
4- عبدالله السلمي .
5- عمر سعود العيد .
6- سعد الخثلان .
الدورة تبدا يوم الجمعة 10 / 7

----------


## ناصر محمد بن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ستبدأ دروس الشيخ العلامة / عبدالله بن جبرين يوم السبت 11/7/1430 ولمن اراد الاستزادة فعليه ان يفتح موقع الشيخ

----------


## ناصر محمد بن

جدول دورة الصانع :
الجمعة 10/7/1430  رسالة القواعد الفقهية لابن سعدي . شرح الشيخ/ عبدالمحسن الزامل (العصر-المغرب -العشاء)

----------


## ناصر محمد بن

شرح كتاب منهج السالكين:-
السبت/من اول الكتاب الى نهاية كتاب الطهارة ش/عبدالله السلمي(الفجر-العصر - المغرب - العشاء)

----------


## ناصر محمد بن

الجمعة 10/7/1430 رسالة القواعد الفقهية لابن سعدي . شرح الشيخ/ عبدالمحسن الزامل (العصر-المغرب -العشاء)
السبت/من اول الكتاب الى نهاية كتاب الطهارة ش/عبدالله السلمي(الفجر-العصر - المغرب - العشاء)
الاحد/ من اول كتاب الصلاة الى نهاية باب صلاة الخوف ش/عمر العيد (الفجر-العصر-المغرب -العشاء)
الاثنين/ من اول باب صلاة الجمعة الى نهاية كتاب الصيام ش/عبدالعزيز بن ابراهيم بن قاسم (الفجر-العصر-المغرب -العشاء)
الثلاثاء/من اول كتاب الحج الى نهاية باب شروط البيع ش/ يوسف الاحمد (الفجر-العصر-المغرب-العشاء)
الاربعاء/ من اول باب بيع الاصول الى نهاية باب الهبة والعطية والوصية . ش/سعد الخثلان(الفجر-العصر-المغرب- العشاء)
الخميس/من اول كتاب المواريث الى نهاية باب الايلاءوالظهار واللعان ش/ يوسف الشبيلي(الفجر-العصر-المغرب-العشاء)
الجمعة/من اول كتاب العدد والاستبراء الى اخر الكتاب.ش/عبدالرحمن السويلم (الفجر-العصر-المغرب -العشاء)

----------


## عالمة المستقبل

هذا توضيح للأعلان السابق كتبته لعد وضوحه
الدورة تقام في جامع الحمراء الشرقية في الرياض من 3/7 إلى 14/7
و تمنح شهادات للملتحقين بها مع العلم أنه يوجد مكان للنساء


الجمعة 3/7
بعد المغرب
محاضرة إفتتاح الدورة التوحيد أولاً للشيخ 
عبد الرحمن البراك
السبت 4/7
بعد الفجر
شرح حائية ابن أبي داود
للشيخ د.عمر العيد
بعد العصر
شرح السنة للمزي للشيخ د.عبد العزيز آل عبد اللطيف
بعد المغرب
شرح السنة للمزي للشيخ د.عبد العزيز آل عبد اللطيف
الأحد 5/7
بعد الفجر
شرح حائية ابن أبي داود
للشيخ د.عمر العيد
بعد العصر
فترة خاصة لحفظ ومراجعة متون الدورة
بعد المغرب
نشأة البدع
للشيخ د. إبراهيم الفارس
الأثنين 6/7
بعد الفجر
شرح حائية ابن أبي داود
للشيخ د.عمر العيد
بعد العصر
فترة خاصة لحفظ ومراجعة متون الدورة
بعد المغرب
أصول أهل البدع والأهواء المعاصرة للشيخ د.ناصر الحنيني
الثلاثاء 7/7
بعد الفجر
شرح حائية ابن أبي داود
للشيخ د.عمر العيد
بعد العصر
شرح رسالة الأسماء والصفات للشنقيطي للشيخ د.سهل العتيبي
بعد المغرب
منزلة العقل من الأستدلال للشيخ د.عبد الرحمن الزنيدي
الأربعاء 8/7
بعد الفجر
شرح حائية ابن أبي داود
للشيخ د.عمر العيد
بعد العصر
شرح رسالة الأسماء والصفات للشنقيطي للشيخ د.سهل العتيبي
بعد المغرب
نظرات في دراسة الفلسفة للشيخ عبد الله السهلي
الخميس 9/7
بعد الفجر
شرح عقيدة السلف أصحاب الحديث للصابوني للشيخ د.عبد الله السهلي
بعد العصر
شرح رسالة الأسماء والصفات للشنقيطي للشيخ د.سهل العتيبي
بعد المغرب
الفتن في آخر الزمان
للشيخ د. عبد الله العنقري
الجمعة 10/7
بعد المغرب
الفقه الأكبر للشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي
السبت 11/7
بعد الفجر
شرح عقيدة السلف أصحاب الحديث للصابوني للشيخ د.عبد الله السهلي
بعد العصر
شرح اللمعة في الأجوبة السبعة للشيخ د.سليمان الغصن
بعد المغرب
إطلالة على كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية للشيخ
د. علي الشبل
الأحد 12/7
بعد الفجر
شرح عقيدة السلف أصحاب الحديث للصابوني للشيخ د.عبد الله السهلي
بعد العصر
شرح اللمعة في الأجوبة السبعة للشيخ د.سليمان الغصن
بعد المغرب
إطلالة على كتب ابن القيم للشيخ د. علي الشبل
الأثنين 13/7
بعد الفجر
شرح عقيدة السلف أصحاب الحديث للصابوني للشيخ د.عبد الله السهلي
بعد العصر
شرح اللمعة في الأجوبة السبعة للشيخ د.سليمان الغصن
بعد المغرب
إطلالة على كتب الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب للشيخ د. علي الشبل
الثلاثاء 14/7
بعد الفجر
شرح رسالة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب إلى أهل القصيم للشيخ أيمن العليان
بعد العصر
شرح رسالة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب إلى أهل القصيم للشيخ أيمن العليان
بعد المغرب
شرح رسالة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب إلى أهل القصيم للشيخ أيمن العليان

----------


## محمد الجروان

للاسف كل الدورات لا يمكن لمن كان مدرسا حضورها
نتمنى من القائمين على هذه الدورات مراعاة ظروف المدرسين فقذ فاتني الكثير بسبب هذا الامر

----------


## طالبة العلم

> الجمعة 10/7/1430 رسالة القواعد الفقهية لابن سعدي . شرح الشيخ/ عبدالمحسن الزامل (العصر-المغرب -العشاء)
> السبت/من اول الكتاب الى نهاية كتاب الطهارة ش/عبدالله السلمي(الفجر-العصر - المغرب - العشاء)
> الاحد/ من اول كتاب الصلاة الى نهاية باب صلاة الخوف ش/عمر العيد (الفجر-العصر-المغرب -العشاء)
> الاثنين/ من اول باب صلاة الجمعة الى نهاية كتاب الصيام ش/عبدالعزيز بن ابراهيم بن قاسم (الفجر-العصر-المغرب -العشاء)
> الثلاثاء/من اول كتاب الحج الى نهاية باب شروط البيع ش/ يوسف الاحمد (الفجر-العصر-المغرب-العشاء)
> الاربعاء/ من اول باب بيع الاصول الى نهاية باب الهبة والعطية والوصية . ش/سعد الخثلان(الفجر-العصر-المغرب- العشاء)
> الخميس/من اول كتاب المواريث الى نهاية باب الايلاءوالظهار واللعان ش/ يوسف الشبيلي(الفجر-العصر-المغرب-العشاء)
> الجمعة/من اول كتاب العدد والاستبراء الى اخر الكتاب.ش/عبدالرحمن السويلم (الفجر-العصر-المغرب -العشاء)


يا اخوان أرجوكم .. دعونا نتحاور ::::: بالعقــل::::: ,,,,,,,, معقولة طالب يأخذ هذا الكم الكثير في ليلة و ضحها .. أين التأصيل أين الإتقان .. متى الطالب يقوم بتبييض ماكتبه و ترتيبه و إكمال الناقص من زملاءه أو تفريغ الشريط إذا كانت الدورة مسجلة و حفظه و استخراج الإشكلات ومناقشة الشيخ ووووو 
أنا جربت مثل هذه الدورات و جربت الدروس الدائمة و شتان مابين الاثنين  .. 
نعم من كان له قدم في العلم فجميل أن يحضرها ليراجع ,, أما المبتدئ فلا ... 

و إليكم نص كلام الشيخ محمد المختار الشنقيطي :
(  المشكلة اليوم في طلبة العلم أنهم يبحثون عن عشرات الدورات، ولا يلام فمنهومان لا يشبعان ويبحثون عن عشرات الدروس وبعضهم يقول أنا سأسافر وأرجع إلى بلدي فتجده عنده دروس الجامعة مثلا فيها من العلم والخير الكثير، وعنده دروس الحرم فتجده يخلط بين الاثنين بطريقة ((إن المنبت لا ظهرا أبقى ولا أرضا قطع)) ، تأتي بعد نصف السنة أو السنة الكاملة تقول له ماذا عندك يقول: والله ضائع ما أدري ماذا أفعل ؛ لماذا ؟ أولا قل أن تجده فتح كتابا قبل أن يأتي إلى مجلس العلم، في دورة نعم في دورة بسم الله متى بعد العصر بعد العصر خلاص بسم الله ، جاء وجلس في الدورة اكتب دون أو اسمع حتى يمضي الوقت ثم يقوم لا كأن شيئاً حدث ، تلك الكراسة إن كتب في كراسته رماها في دولابه ، وهو لا يعلم مدى مسؤوليته أمام الله عن هذا الذي سمع ، ولذلك لو أن طالب علم بحق تجده يتمنى أن ليس له بالأسبوع إلا درس واحد، لكن يحفظ فيه كل كلمة ويضبط فيه كل مسألة، ويخرج للأمة ضابطا للعلم كما خرج الصحابة الذين منهم ابن عمر الذي حفظ البقرة في ثمان سنوات وخرج للأمة فانتشرت فتاويه في أصقاع الدنيا من البركة التي وضعها الله –عزَّ وجلَّ- العلم بالاستكثار وعدم النظر في إتقانه مصيبة على الإنسان فيجد بعد فترة أن عنده أشرطة الدروس كلها، وعنده الكراريس مليئة لكن أين ؟ هل يستطيع هذا الذي سمع باب الطهارة هل يستطيع أن يفتي في مسألة واحدة؟ هل يستطيع أن يخرج نفسه من هذا البلاء ؟!  )
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=2881

* و اعتذر  إذ أن الموضوع للإعلان عن الدورات لا عن مناقشتها لكن هذا الكلام أبى إلا و أن يخرج ويفصح عن مكنونه  .. فالمعذرة  ..
و إن أردتم حذفه فلا تثريب عليكم ..

----------


## من صاحب النقب

جزى الله المشاركين خيراً 

و بالنسبة للأخت طالبة العلم فلا يشترط أن يشارك الطالب في الدورة كاملة فمثلاً دورة الشيخ ابن جبرين شفاه في العام الماضي فيها كتب كثيرة واحد منها للمبتدئين فقط و هو شرح السنة للمزني بعد صلاة العشاء في نحو أسبوعين و هو مختصر جداً 

و المقصود أن المبتدئ يمكنه أن يختار من كل دورة المتون الكتب التي تناسبه لأنه من المفترض أصلاً أن يكون عند الطالب قائمة جاهزة بالكتب التي سيقرؤها على المشايخ فترة الطلب يحصل عليها من مشايخه و لا يخرج عنها إلا إذا تأهل 

وفقنا الله للعلم النافع و العمل الصالح

----------


## من صاحب النقب

*منقول من ملتقى أهل الحديث* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*الدورة العلمية المنهجية في العلوم الشرعية في المنطقة الشرقية*


*للفترة من يوم الجمعة 10/7/1430 إلى يوم الأريعاء 22/7/1430*

محاضرة الأسبوع الأول : يوم الجمعة 10/7 - المعالم العشر لحفظ المتون. بعد المغرب – الشيخ خالد السبت – حفظه الله – 
*جدول دروس الأسبوع الأول : من السبت إلى الأربعاء ( 11/7/1430 إلى 15/7/1430):*

بعد الفجر : فترتان – ملحة الإعراب ( من البداية إلى جمع التكسير- الشيخ سليمان العيوني – حفظه الله – 
بعد العصر: فترتان – العقيدة الواسطية ( من البداية إلى قول المصنف : و من تدبر القران ) – الشيخ سلطان العويد- حفظه الله-.
بعد المغرب و العشاء: عمدة الأحكام ( من باب الإمامة إلى نهاية باب الذكر عقيب الصلاة ) – الشيخ سعد الحميد – حفظه الله - .

*محاضرة الأسبوع الثاني :يوم الجمعة 17/7 اقتضاء العلم العمل – بعد المغرب – الشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر – حفظه الله –* 
جدول دروس الأسبوع الثاني : من السبت إلى الأربعاء( 18/7/1430 إلى 22/4/1430) : 

بعد الفجر : فترتان – ملحة الإعراب ( من باب حروف الجر إلى باب الظرف) – الشيخ سليمان العيوني – حفظه الله – 
بعد العصر: العقيدة الواسطية ( من قول المصنف : ثم و سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم إلى نهاية المتن – الشيخ سليمان بن صالح الغصن – حفظه الله تعالى.
بعد المغرب و العشاء : دليل الطالب ( من باب صلاة الخوف إلى زكاة السائمة ) – الشيخ يوسف الشبيلي – حفظه الله – 

*المكان* *:* جامع الدعوة – الدمام – مخطط الريان – خلف محطة الدريس – 
جوال الدورة : 00966504920120 يستقبل اتصالاتكم بعد الظهر حتى الساعة الثانية ظهراً.

وقد نقلت هذه المعلومات من الإعلان المنشر لهذه الدورة .
وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع و العمل الصالح.

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

السلام عليكم يوجد بعض لوحات للذي يريد تسجيل يجب ان يكون حافظ القران كاملا

فأقول هداه الله (فطلب العم ليس من شروط حفظ القران كاملا)


اااالله المستعااان

----------


## من صاحب النقب

لعلك تعني دورات حفظ السنة لأنه لا ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يبدأ بحفظ السنة قبل حفظ القرآن روي عن بعض السلف أنه لا يحدث طلاب الحديث حتى يحفظوا القرآن

----------


## رودريقو البرازيلي

و في كل خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

اخي صاحب النقب 

طيب ما رأيك لو حفظ بعض من القران ثم طلب السنة 

بارك الله فيك

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الله أعلم لكن العلماء لا ينصحون بذلك 

لكن هذا لا يمنع من طلب العلم بحضور الدروس فهناك فرق بين حضور الدروس للتفقه و بين الحفظ 
لأن هناك من الفقه ما هو أهم من حفظ القرآن مثل معرفة ما يجب على الطالب من أمر طهارته و صلاته لأنه فرض عين و حفظ القرآن فرض كفاية عدا الفاتحة 

فنصيحتي للإخوة أن يكون لهم برنامجين :

1- القراءة على المشايخ و يسير فيه على جدول رسمه له مشايخه حتى ينتهي منه و يتأهل لأخذ العلم من المطولات 
2- الحفظ و يسير فيه على جدول يرسمه مشايخه أيضاً و يكون أوله القرآن 

و فقنا الله للعلم النافع و العمل الصالح

----------


## من صاحب النقب

مكتب الشيخ عبدالله الجبرين 

بدأ التسجيل في سكن الطلاب للدروس العليمية الصيفية التاسعة لفضيلة الشيخ العلامة/ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين ومشاركة المشايخ: 
فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور/ عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز العنقري.
فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور/ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله المبدل.
فضيلة الشيخ/ أحمد بن عبدالرحمن المهنا.
معالي الشيخ/ إبراهيم بن عبدالله الغيث.
تبدأ الدروس فجر السبت الموافق 11/7/1430هـ لمدة أسوعين تنتهي في 23/7/1430هـ.
للتسجيل عن طريق الموقع على الرابط:
http://www.ibn-jebreen.com/register.php 

الكتب التي سوف تشرح بإذن الله هي:
1- تكملة زاد المستقنع.
2- كتاب الإيمان من صحيح البخاري.
3- آداب المشي إلى الصلاة.
4- عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة للشيخ العلامة محمد ابن عثيمين رحمه الله.
5- مختصر الحموية.

والتسجيل في السكن لمن هم خارج الرياض، وأما الذين خارج المملكة فلابد من حضورهم إلى المملكة أولاً حيث إن المكتب لا يستطيع أن يمنح تأشيرات. 

ونأمل من الله أن يتمكن الشيخ من اللحاق بالدورة حيث خصص له درس المغرب حتى يكمل فيه الزاد، فلو قدر الله أن خرج الشيخ من المستشفى قبل الدروس فأظنه لن يقدر على الجلوس للنقاهة فهو يشتاق للدروس أكثر من بعض طلابه، هذا ما لمسناه منه حفظه الله وشفاه، فقد يعتذر للأكابر عن مواعيد بسبب الدروس، وقد رأيته أكثر من مرة يفعل ذلك ويعتذر بالدروس.
نسأل الله العلي العظيم الحليم الكريم أن يشفي شيخنا إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه

----------


## عالمة المستقبل

جزاكم الله خير...هل يوجد مكان للنساء؟
لم تحددوا  أوقات الدروس بعد الفجر أم العصر..؟
وماذا سيشرح الشيخان د.عبدالله العنقري ود.عبد العزيز المبدل

----------


## احمد شاكر

> يا اخوان أرجوكم .. دعونا نتحاور ::::: بالعقــل::::: ,,,,,,,, معقولة طالب يأخذ هذا الكم الكثير في ليلة و ضحها .. أين التأصيل أين الإتقان .. متى الطالب يقوم بتبييض ماكتبه و ترتيبه و إكمال الناقص من زملاءه أو تفريغ الشريط إذا كانت الدورة مسجلة و حفظه و استخراج الإشكلات ومناقشة الشيخ ووووو 
> أنا جربت مثل هذه الدورات و جربت الدروس الدائمة و شتان مابين الاثنين .. 
> نعم من كان له قدم في العلم فجميل أن يحضرها ليراجع ,, أما المبتدئ فلا ... 
> 
> و إليكم نص كلام الشيخ محمد المختار الشنقيطي :
> ( المشكلة اليوم في طلبة العلم أنهم يبحثون عن عشرات الدورات، ولا يلام فمنهومان لا يشبعان ويبحثون عن عشرات الدروس وبعضهم يقول أنا سأسافر وأرجع إلى بلدي فتجده عنده دروس الجامعة مثلا فيها من العلم والخير الكثير، وعنده دروس الحرم فتجده يخلط بين الاثنين بطريقة ((إن المنبت لا ظهرا أبقى ولا أرضا قطع)) ، تأتي بعد نصف السنة أو السنة الكاملة تقول له ماذا عندك يقول: والله ضائع ما أدري ماذا أفعل ؛ لماذا ؟ أولا قل أن تجده فتح كتابا قبل أن يأتي إلى مجلس العلم، في دورة نعم في دورة بسم الله متى بعد العصر بعد العصر خلاص بسم الله ، جاء وجلس في الدورة اكتب دون أو اسمع حتى يمضي الوقت ثم يقوم لا كأن شيئاً حدث ، تلك الكراسة إن كتب في كراسته رماها في دولابه ، وهو لا يعلم مدى مسؤوليته أمام الله عن هذا الذي سمع ، ولذلك لو أن طالب علم بحق تجده يتمنى أن ليس له بالأسبوع إلا درس واحد، لكن يحفظ فيه كل كلمة ويضبط فيه كل مسألة، ويخرج للأمة ضابطا للعلم كما خرج الصحابة الذين منهم ابن عمر الذي حفظ البقرة في ثمان سنوات وخرج للأمة فانتشرت فتاويه في أصقاع الدنيا من البركة التي وضعها الله –عزَّ وجلَّ- العلم بالاستكثار وعدم النظر في إتقانه مصيبة على الإنسان فيجد بعد فترة أن عنده أشرطة الدروس كلها، وعنده الكراريس مليئة لكن أين ؟ هل يستطيع هذا الذي سمع باب الطهارة هل يستطيع أن يفتي في مسألة واحدة؟ هل يستطيع أن يخرج نفسه من هذا البلاء ؟! )
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=2881
> 
> * و اعتذر إذ أن الموضوع للإعلان عن الدورات لا عن مناقشتها لكن هذا الكلام أبى إلا و أن يخرج ويفصح عن مكنونه .. فالمعذرة ..
> و إن أردتم حذفه فلا تثريب عليكم ..


الناس يااخي تختلف منهم صاحب الهمة العالية النهم
 على قراءةالكتب وتلخيصها وحضور الدروس ومراجعة القران .
صدقني والله النهم في طلب العلم لايأتي مباشرة
 لابد من مرحلة مجاهدة وبعدها سوف تعتزل الناس
 وتقبل على قراءة الكتب لان لها لذة ومتعة كيف لا وانت
 تجالس العلماء والائمة الامام علي ابن المديني والبخاري
 والامام احمد ابن تيمية حشرنا الله في زمرتهم.

----------


## حسن الخلق

> جزاك الله كل خير اخي وبارك فيك





> وأسأل الله ان يعيد الشيخ ابن جبرين سالماً معافى حتى يفيدنا بعلمه وبدوراته السنوية



اللهم آمين

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخت عالمة المستقبل في الدورات الماضية للشيخ ابن جبرين كان يوجد مكان للنساء و أظنه موجود الآن 
أما عن الدروس فأنا نقلت المشاركة من مشاركة مكتب الشيخ في ملتقى أهل الحديث و هذه هي التفاصيل المتوفرة إلى الآن

----------


## عالمة المستقبل

جزاكم الله خير
 ممكن توصفون لنا موقع المسجد-بالتفصيل-
معذرة على كثرة الأسئلة لكن لم أجد -لمِا سألت- جواب في موقع الشيخ 
للأسف دائما المواقع لاتعطي المعلومات الكافية.

----------


## من صاحب النقب

المسجد اسمه جامع الراجحي في شبرا 

الدائري الجنوبي - حي شبرا - الدخول للخدمة مع شارع الترمذي يكون قصر ليلتي على اليمين ثم الانعطاف لليمين قبل محطة الدريس إلى آخر الشارع ثم الانعطاف لليمين و الجامع على اليمين

----------


## البيحاني

> يا اخوان أرجوكم .. دعونا نتحاور ::::: بالعقــل::::: ,,,,,,,, معقولة طالب يأخذ هذا الكم الكثير في ليلة و ضحها .. أين التأصيل أين الإتقان .. متى الطالب يقوم بتبييض ماكتبه و ترتيبه و إكمال الناقص من زملاءه أو تفريغ الشريط إذا كانت الدورة مسجلة و حفظه و استخراج الإشكلات ومناقشة الشيخ ووووو 
> أنا جربت مثل هذه الدورات و جربت الدروس الدائمة و شتان مابين الاثنين .. 
> نعم من كان له قدم في العلم فجميل أن يحضرها ليراجع ,, أما المبتدئ فلا ... 
> 
> و إليكم نص كلام الشيخ محمد المختار الشنقيطي :
> ( المشكلة اليوم في طلبة العلم أنهم يبحثون عن عشرات الدورات، ولا يلام فمنهومان لا يشبعان ويبحثون عن عشرات الدروس وبعضهم يقول أنا سأسافر وأرجع إلى بلدي فتجده عنده دروس الجامعة مثلا فيها من العلم والخير الكثير، وعنده دروس الحرم فتجده يخلط بين الاثنين بطريقة ((إن المنبت لا ظهرا أبقى ولا أرضا قطع)) ، تأتي بعد نصف السنة أو السنة الكاملة تقول له ماذا عندك يقول: والله ضائع ما أدري ماذا أفعل ؛ لماذا ؟ أولا قل أن تجده فتح كتابا قبل أن يأتي إلى مجلس العلم، في دورة نعم في دورة بسم الله متى بعد العصر بعد العصر خلاص بسم الله ، جاء وجلس في الدورة اكتب دون أو اسمع حتى يمضي الوقت ثم يقوم لا كأن شيئاً حدث ، تلك الكراسة إن كتب في كراسته رماها في دولابه ، وهو لا يعلم مدى مسؤوليته أمام الله عن هذا الذي سمع ، ولذلك لو أن طالب علم بحق تجده يتمنى أن ليس له بالأسبوع إلا درس واحد، لكن يحفظ فيه كل كلمة ويضبط فيه كل مسألة، ويخرج للأمة ضابطا للعلم كما خرج الصحابة الذين منهم ابن عمر الذي حفظ البقرة في ثمان سنوات وخرج للأمة فانتشرت فتاويه في أصقاع الدنيا من البركة التي وضعها الله –عزَّ وجلَّ- العلم بالاستكثار وعدم النظر في إتقانه مصيبة على الإنسان فيجد بعد فترة أن عنده أشرطة الدروس كلها، وعنده الكراريس مليئة لكن أين ؟ هل يستطيع هذا الذي سمع باب الطهارة هل يستطيع أن يفتي في مسألة واحدة؟ هل يستطيع أن يخرج نفسه من هذا البلاء ؟! )
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=2881
> 
> * و اعتذر إذ أن الموضوع للإعلان عن الدورات لا عن مناقشتها لكن هذا الكلام أبى إلا و أن يخرج ويفصح عن مكنونه .. فالمعذرة ..
> و إن أردتم حذفه فلا تثريب عليكم ..


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يأخي هناك همم الله يعلمها و كذلك المتن قصير جداً فقد أدركنا من شرح منهج السالكين في 25 ساعة . و من الهمم العالية أن ترى وتسمع من شرح الزاد في 48 ساعة و أنا على ذلك من الشاهدين و في هذا العام سمعت من يقول سوف أشرح الروض المربع في 125 ساعة ونسأل الله له الإعانة و التوفيق .
و كذلك الطالب الذي يحضر أمثال هذه الدورات فإنه يلزمه أن يراجع ما درسه بعدها إلى إذا كان سوف يدرس كل سنة متن بهذه الطريقة وكل متن أوسع من الذي قبله فلابأس 
مثل : منهج السالكين ثم الزاد ثم الروض ثم المغني .
خذا أفضل منهج في دراسة الفقه . على نظر مجموعة من العلماء .
بارك الله في جهد الجميع وقي مشاركاتهم و الله ولي التوفيق

----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## أبو ناصر المدني

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وعلى آله وصحبه :*
*بشرى لطلبة العلم على هذا الرابط دورة إمام دار الهجرة لعام 1430هـ ،*
*نسأل الله للجميع العلم النافع والعمل الصالح .*
*http://www.maktaiba.net/Books/dawrat0009.htm"]http://www.maktaiba.net/Books/dawrat0009.htm* 
*جدول دورة إمام دار الهجرة العلمية التاسعة لمدة أسبوعين من3/7 إلى 16/7 لعام 1430هـ التي تقام في مسجد القبلتين بالمدينة النبوية أوقات الدروس من يوم السبت إلى يوم الخميس:* 
*الأسبوع الأول*
*يوم السبت 3/7 بعد المغرب افتتاح الدورة بمحاضرة بعنوان:*
*شرح حديث: "اتق الله حيثما كنت"*
*فضيلة الشيخ عبيد بن عبد الله الجابري* 
*بعد الفجر: شرح منظومة الجوهرة الفريدة في تحقيق العقيدة للشيخ حافظ الحكمي*
*الشيخ أ.د.عبد الرزاق بن عبد المحسن البدر* 
*بعد العصر (الدرس الأول) تفسير جزء تبارك* 
*من سورة تبارك - الجن*
*الشيخ د. علي بن غازي التويجري*  
*بعد العصر (الدرس الثاني) تفسير جزء تبارك* 
*من سورة المزمل - المرسلات*
*الشيخ د. مسعد بن مساعد الحسيني*  
*بعد المغرب شرح كتاب الطهارة والصلاة*
*من منهج السالكين للسعدي* 
*الشيخ د. سليمان بن سليم الله الرحيلي* 
*بعد العشاء شرح كتاب الصيام والزكاة والحج*
*من منهج السالكين للسعدي* 
*الشيخ د. عبد السلام بن سالم السحيمي* 
*يوم الجمعة :10/7 بعد المغرب لقــــاء مفتــــوح*
*فضيلة الشيخ عبد المحسن بن حمد البدر* 
*==============================  =* 
*الأسبوع الثاني:*
*بعد الفجر: (الدرس الأول) شرح باب القياس من شرح الشيخ ابن عثيمين*
*لنظم الورقات للعمريطي* 
*الشيخ د. ترحيب بن ربيعان الدوسري*  
*بعد الفجر: (الدرس الثاني) شرح كتاب من أطيب المنح في علم المصطلح* 
*للشيخين عبد المحسن البدر وعبد الكريم مراد* 
*الشيخ د سعود بن عيد الجربوعي*  
*بعد العصر: شرح كتاب المختصر* 
*في عقيدة أهل السنة في القدر* 
*الشيخ أ.د. إبراهيم بن عامر الرحيلي*  
*بعد المغرب :شرح عشرين حديثا*
*منتقاة من صحيح الإمام البخاري* 
*الشيخ د.عبدالعزيز بن راجي الصاعدي*  
*بعد العشاء: شرح الأحاديث التي عليها مدار الإسلام* 
*الشيخ د. محمد بن هادي مدخلي*

----------


## أبو ناصر المدني



----------


## من صاحب النقب

ملاحظة يبدو أن هذه الدورة ليست في الإجازة

----------


## من صاحب النقب

يسر مركز الدعوة والإرشاد بالرياض دعوتكم للمشاركة في ( واحات السنة النبوية ) بجامع عثمان بن عفان بحي الوادي في الفترة من 11/7/1430هـ حتى 22/7/1430هـ والتي ستكون بإذن الله على النحو التالي : 

أولاً : بعد صلاة الفجر :

الإسبوع الأول

:من السبت 11/7/1430هـ حتى الأربعاء 15/7/1430هـ 
مهارات استنباط الأحكام من الأحاديث النبوية 
الشيخ د / عبدالله بن وكيّل الشيخ 

الأسبوع الثاني :

من السبت 18/7/1430هـ حتى الأربعاء22/7/1430هـ
طرق عملية في تخريج الآحاديث 
الشيخ د / علي بن عبدالله الصياح 

ثانياً بعد صلاة العصر : 

من السبت 11/7/1430هـ حتى الاربعاء 22/7/1430هـ 
شرح أحاديث كتاب الجامع في الأدب من كتاب بلوغ المرام 
الشيخ د / سليمان بن عبدالله الماجد 

وسوف يتم منح شهادات مصدقة من شبكة السنة النبوية وعلومها بإشراف أ . د / فالح بن عبدالله الصغير 

وللإستفسار ( 0500581158 - 0500582258 )

----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب

المسك - مكة المكرمة: يطيب لنا دعوتكم لحضور دروس فضيلة الشيخ أحمد بن عمر الحازمي بمكة المكرمة وفقا للجدول التالي:

السبت 
العقيدة
كتاب النوحيد
جامع بدر - مكة المكرمة 
9:10 مساءً 

الأحد 
الفقه
زاد المستقنع/كتاب الصلاة
جامع بدر - مكة المكرمة
9:10 مساءً 

الاثنين 
أصول الفقه
الكوكب الساطع نظم جمع الجوامع
جامع بدر - مكة المكرمة
9:10 مساءً 

الثلاثاء
أصول الفقه
الكوكب الساطع نظم جمع الجوامع
جامع بدر - مكة المكرمة
9:10 مساءً 

الأربعاء
البلاغة
الجوهر المكنون
جامع بدر - مكة المكرمة
9:10 مساءً 



الخميس
الفقه
الشرح الميسر لزاد المستقنع/ كتاب الطهارة
جامع بدر - مكة المكرمة
4:20 مساءً 

الجمعة
العقيدة
مسائل الجاهلية
جامع بدر - مكة المكرمة
4:20 مساءً 

علما بأنّ دروس الشيخ تنقل مباشرة في موقعه.

----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ أبو عبد الله زياد 
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 
نسيت أرد السلام

----------


## عالمة المستقبل

> 


بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء
هذه الدورة الثالثة للذكر الميسر, وجميع دوراتهم السابقة ناجحة بدليل كثرة الملتحقات بها فعددهن يصل إلى المئتين, وخرجت الكثيــر من الحافظات.
ـــــــــــــ
وكذلك تقيم الدكتورة رقية المحارب دورة علمية مكثفة خاصة لطالبات العلم الجامعيات, ويشترط في القبول فيها حفظ القرآن كامل أو على الأقل عشرة أجزاء وأن تتجاوز المقابلة الشخصية ....وعلى الراغبات في التسجيل إرسال السيرة الذاتية إلى بريد الدكتورة الموجود في موقع لها أون لاين.

----------


## من صاحب النقب

تعلن إدارة الدعوة بوزارة الاوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية بقطر عن فتح باب التسجيل للمشاركة في (الدورة العلمية العاشرة)

تشمل الدورة مستويين ، وتضم هذه الدورة العريقة في عامها العاشر نخبة من العلماء ، وهذا هو جدول الدورة :

أولاً : المبتدئين :-

4 مواد :

1) الفقه : عمدة الطالب _ شرح الشيخ حمد الحمد
2) السيرة : الفصول في سيرة الرسول _ الشيخ صالح المغامسي
3) العقيدة : أصول السنة للإمام أحمد_ الشيخ الدكتور علي بن عبدالعزيز الشبل
4) الآداب : لامية ابن الوردي _ الشيخ الدكتور / مصطفى كرامة الله مخدوم

ثانياً : المتقدمين :-

4مواد :

1)الفقه : زاد المستقنع _الشيخ حمد الحمد
2)العقيدة : الطحاوية _ الشيخ الدكتور / علي الشبل
3)الحديث : بلوغ المرام _ الشيخ الدكتور / محمد ولي الله الندوي
4)مصطلح الحديث : نزهة النظر شرح النخبة _ الشيخ الدكتور / محمد ولي الله الندوي

تبدأ الدورة السبت القادم 27/6/1430هـ الموافق 20/6/2006م

وتستمر إلى 9/7/1430هـ الموافق 2/7/2009م
ونسأل الله تعالى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب

الدورة العلمية بجامع الامام الذهبي بجدة


الاخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم بحمد الله تحديد موعد الدورة العلمية وهي على النحو التالي :
مدة الدورة : 3 أسابيع
تبد أ فعاليات الدورة العلمية في يوم السبت الموافق 11/7/1430 هـ
وتنتهى يوم الخميس الموافق 1/8/1430 هـ
مدة كل درس (45) دقيقة

- الدرس الأول : العقيدة الواسطية 
لشيخ الإسلام / ابن تيمية 
من الساعة (5:15) وحتى الساعة (6:00) صباحاً

- الدرس الثاني : بلوغ المرام (كتاب الطهارة) 
للحافظ / ابن حجر العسقلاني
من الساعة (6:00) وحتى الساعة (6:45) صباحاً 

- الدرس الثالث : الآجرومية (في النحو) 
للعلامة / محمد بن آجروم
من الساعة (6:45) وحتى الساعة (7:30) صباحاً

جميع الدروس يلقيها فضيلة الشيخ / ناصر بن حمدان الجهني

----------


## من صاحب النقب

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*دورة علمية لفضيلة الشيخ خالد بن عبد العزيز الهويسين*
*شرح الإبانة الصغرى لإبن بطة*
*من يوم السبت 27/6 وحتى ختم الكتاب*
*وذلك بمسجده بشارع عبد الله بن مسعود بحي النسيم بشرق الرياض*
*للإستفسار الإتصال على جوال/0532534448*
*المتوزن توزع يوم السبت 27/6 قبيل المغرب*

----------


## أبو سليمان المدني

الرجاء من الأخ الذي كتب عن دورة مسجد الحمراء بشرق الرياض والتي هي في العقيدة كتابة رقم الهاتف إمام المسجد أو القائمين على الدورة ليتمكن الإخوة من معرفة هل بالدورة سكن للطلاب من خارج الرياض أم لا .

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

اخي النقب اين المكان الدورة الاوقاف للتسجيل

----------


## عالمة المستقبل

الأخ ابو سليمان المدني
قد سألت عن أرقام المسؤلين عن دورة العقيدة في جامع الحمراء فدونك الأرقام
0551882248
0596069481

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ القزلان إذا كنت تعني دورة قطر فهذا الإعلان كامل 

المسك - قطر: يعلن قسم البرامج العلمية بمؤسسة الشيخ عيد بن محمد آل ثاني الخيرية بدولة قطر أن باب التسجيل في ((دورة الامام ابن قدامة الثانية للعلوم الشرعية)) سيفتح 
يوم الاثنين القادم 11/5/2009م ويستمر إلى الاثنين 25/5/2009م

علماً بأن فعاليات الدورة ستقام في الفترة من 9/6/1430هـ الموافق 2/6/2009م إلى 22/6/1430هـ الموافق 15/6/2009م

وسيستمر خط المتقدمين على التخصص الذي أقيمت من أجله فكرة الدورة ( وهو علوم الآلة ) وأما المبتدئين فسيتغير النظام بالنسبة لهم ، وذلك لما لوحظ من أن أكثر من يسجل في مستوى المبتدئين هم من العوام الذين لا تناسبهم علوم الآلة ، بل هناك علوم أخرى هي أولى بالنسبة لهم .

وتحوي الدورة في طياتها عدة مفاجآت مبينة في التفاصيل التالية :

أولاً : مستوى المتقدمين :-
وقد قررت عليهم 3 فنون

1) أصول الفقه :-
والمتن المقرر في الدورة هو (الكوكب الساطع نظم جمع الجوامع) (من البيت 1 إلى البيت 200)، وسيقوم بشرح المائة الأولى فضيلة الشيخ أ.د.عياض بن نامي السلمي -حفظه الله-
وأما المائة الثانية فسيقوم بشرحها فضيلة الشيخ د.عابد السفياني .

2)الصرف :-
والمتن المقرر هو (التصريف العزي)، وسيقوم بشرحه فضيلة الشيخ عبدالرشيد المولوي الهندي ، وهو الشيخ الهندي المعروف المقيم في الرياض ، وقد شارك معنا في الدورة الماضية وشرح الآجرومية للمبتدئين والأزهرية للمتوسطين ، وقد استضيف أيضاً في الصيف قبل الماضي وشرح عدة متون في النحو والبلاغة والفقه وأصوله .

3) البلاغة :-
والمتن المقرر هو (الجوهر المكنون) للأخضري ر-حمه الله- ، ولن يشرح المتن كاملاً وإنما إلى باب (الحقيقة والمجاز) ، وسيقوم بشرحه فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور / عبدالعزيز بن علي الحربي -حفظه الله- .

ثانياً : مستوى المبتدئين :-

1) المعاملات المالية الميسرة - سيقوم بالشرح الشيخ د.محمد عثمان شبير (أستاذ الفقه بجامعة قطر) .

2)السيرة النبوية - الرحيق المختوم (العهد المكي ) - د.إبراهيم بوبشيت (الداعية المعروف من أهل الاحساء) .

3)أحكام النساء (خاص بالنساء) - دليل الأسرة المسلمة للغامدي - د.أحمد الفرجابي .

4)العقيدة - أعلام السنة المنشورة للعلامة الحكمي - الشيخ وليد سلامة (صاحب تهذيب معارج القبول) .

للاستفسار والتسجيل :
009744874446

و أعتذر عن التأخير في نشر الموضوع لأني لم أحصل عليه إلا الآن

----------


## من صاحب النقب

المسك ـ الرياض ـ عبدالله الماضي : الآن بدأ التسجيل في [ دورات النخبة العلمية ] التي تقام سنوياً لمدة ثلاثة أسابيع من الإجازة الصيفية، في جامع الناصر بحي الأندلس بمدينة الرياض بإشراف وزارة الشئون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد وتنظيم مركز التبيان للاستشارات. والتي تبدأ من الأسبوع الثاني من الإجازة لطلاب المرحلتين الثانوية والجامعية .
بادر بالتسجيل فالعدد محدود 
عبر : www.al-nokhbah.com
أو بالإتصال : 0567113737


*علماً أن موعد أختبار القبول حتى تكتمل لمن سجل عملية التسجيل*

*الثلاثاء : 16/6
الجمعة : 19/6
الأحــد : 21/6*

*بعد صلاة المغرب في نفس الجامع ، والأختبار سوف يكون على مذكرة موجودة في الموقع بصيغتين حمل أيهما شئت .*

----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب

المسك - متابعات: أعلن المشرف العام على دورة حفاظ الذكر العالمية الدكتورعبدالمحس  ن زبن المطيري عن فتح باب التسجيل بالدورة للسنة السابعةعلى التوالي، وذلك بهدف تخريج مليون حافظ للقرآن الكريم والصحيحين على مستوى العالم، ويشرف على الدورةقسم التفسير والحديث بكلية الشريعة، وتنظمها مبرة الأعمال الخيرية بالتعاون مع الهيئة الخيرية الإسلامية العالمية.
وقال عبدالمحسن المطيري في تصريح صحفي أن الدورةعلمية تهدف لحفظ القرآن الكريم والصحيحين في مدة وجيزةلا تتجاوزخمسين يوماً، تحت إشراف أكاديميين و متخصصين، وذلك بانتقاء بعد اجتياز المقابلة و توافرالشروط لـ (100) شاب مميز، والسفربهم إلى المدينةالمنورة، وتوفيرسبل الراحة و المعيشة، والمحفظون المشرفين و المواصلات، وتفريغ الهمة ًلحفظ القرآن الكريم كاملا ًمع نهاية الدورة، مع إقامة فروع لهذه الدورة في جميع أنحاء العالم، وأماالشريحةالمس  تهدفةهي شباب المسلمين فوق سن 17عام».

و أيضا يوجد مكان للعائلات والدورة غير قاصرة على الكويتين فقط ، على دول الخليج والدول العربية ومن شروط الذهاب الى المدينة (إتمام الحفظ المقرر 10 أجزاء)

----------


## من صاحب النقب

جزى الله الإخوة خيراً و هذا تفصيل أكثر عن دورة الحمراء 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه .. أما بعد*
*" قل بفضل الله وبرحمته فبذلك فليفرحوا هو خير مما يجمعون "*
*بشرى سارة* 
*يسر اللجنة العلمية في جامع الحمراء الشرقية بمدينة الرياض أن تدعوكم لحضور الدورة العلمية المكثفة في علم العقيدة تحت عنوان :*
*( التوحيد أولا )*
*والمقامة في جامع الحمراء الشرقية بمدينة الرياض في الفترة :*
*من يوم الجمعة 3/7* 
*حتى يوم الثلاثاء 14/7* 
*وفق البرنامج التالي :*
1
*محاضرة افتتاح الدورة التوحيد أولا*
*فضيلة الشيخ العلامة* 
*عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك*
*بعد صلاة المغرب من يوم الجمعة 3/7*
*2*
*شرح حائية ابن أبي داود*
*فضيلة الشيخ*
*د. عمر بن سعود العيد*
*بعد صلاة الفجر لمدة خمسة أيام ابتداء من يوم السبت 4/7 حتى يوم الأربعاء 8/7*
*3*
*شرح السنة للمزني*
*فضيلة الشيخ د. عبد العزيز بن محمد آل عبد اللطيف*
*بعد صلاة العصر من يوم السبت 4/7*
*4*
*وقفات مع حديث الافتراق*
*فضيلة الشيخ د. عبد العزيز بن محمد آل عبد اللطيف*
*بعد صلاة المغرب من يوم السبت 4/7*
*5*
*فترتان خاصتان لحفظ ومراجعة متون الدورة*
*بعد صلاة العصر من يومي الأحد والاثنين 5-6 /7*
*6*
*نشأة البدع*
*فضيلة الشيخ د. إبراهيم بن عثمان الفارس*
*بعد صلاة المغرب من يوم الأحد 5/7*
*7*
*أصول أهل البدع والأهواء المعاصرة*
*فضيلة الشيخ*
*د. ناصر الحنيني*
*بعد صلاة المغرب من يوم الاثنين 6/7*
*8*
*شرح رسالة الأسماء والصفات للشنقيطي*
*فضيلة الشيخ* 
*د. سهل بن رفاع العتيبي*
*بعد صلاة العصر لمدة ثلاثة أيام ابتداء من يوم الثلاثاء 7/7 حتى يوم الخميس 9/7*
*9*
*منزلة العقل من الاستدلال*
*فضيلة الشيخ د .عبد الرحمن بن زيد الزنيدي*
*بعد صلاة المغرب من يوم الثلاثاء 7/7*
*10*
*نظرات*
*في دراسة الفلسفة*
*فضيلة الشيخ* 
*د. عبد الله السهلي*
*بعد صلاة المغرب من يوم الأربعاء 8/7*
*11*
*الفتن* 
*في آخر الزمان*
*فضيلة الشيخ*
*د. عبد الله العنقري*
*بعد صلاة المغرب من يوم الخميس 9/7*
*12*
*الفقه الأكبر*
*فضيلة الشيخ العلامة*
*عبد العزيز بن عبد الله الراجحي*
*بعد صلاة المغرب من يوم الجمعة 10/7*
*13*
*شرح عقيدة السلف أصحاب الحديث*
*للصابوني*
*فضيلة الشيخ* 
*د. عبد الله السهلي*
*بعد صلاة الفجر لمدة أربعة أيام ابتداء من يوم الخميس 9/7 حتى يوم الاثنين 13/7 باستثناء يوم الجمعة 10/7*
*14*
*شرح اللمعة في الأجوبة السبعة*
*فضيلة الشيخ*
*د. سليمان الغصن*
*بعد صلاة العصر لمدة ثلاثة أيام ابتداء من يوم السبت 11/7 حتى يوم الاثنين 13/7*
*15*
*إطلالة على كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية*
*فضيلة الشيخ*
*د. علي الشبل*
*بعد صلاة المغرب من يوم السبت 11/7*
*16*
*إطلالة على كتب* 
*الإمام ابن القيم*
*فضيلة الشيخ*
*د. علي الشبل* 
*بعد صلاة المغرب من يوم الأحد 12/7*
*17*
*إطلالة على كتب الشيخ المجدد محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله*
*فضيلة الشيخ*
*د. علي الشبل*
*بعد صلاة المغرب من يوم الاثنين 13/7*
*18*
*شرح رسالة الشيخ المجدد محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله إلى أهل القصيم*
*فضيلة الشيخ*
*أيمن العليان*
*يوم الثلاثاء 14/7, دورة يوم كامل في ثلاث فترات*

*( فجر – عصر مغرب )*
** يوجد مكان مخصص للنساء*
** سوف يتم توزيع متون الدورة على الحاضرين .*
** سوف توزع شهادات للمشتركين في الدورة .*
** سوف تنقل الدروس عبر موقع البث الإسلامي , وطريق الإسلام .*
** هناك سكن مجاني مجاور للجامع للقادمين من خارج الرياض والعدد محدود وعلى الراغبين التواصل مع هواتف الجامع* 
** للتواصل مع أنشطة الجامع جوال :0551882248-0596069481**وصف الجامع : مع مخرج 10 في الدائري الشرقي اتجه غربا لأول إشارة ثم شمالا في طريق خالد بن الوليد وسيكون الجامع على يدك اليمنى في شارع المصانع ( الفرعي )* 
*وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين .*
*وكتبه :*
*بلال بن إبراهيم الفارس*
*إمام وخطيب جامع الحمراء الشرقية*
*( منقول للفائدة )*

----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يسر مركز الدُرر النسائي أن يطرح بين أيديكم جدول الدورات الشرعية الصيفية لهذا العام 

سائلين الله بمنه و كرمه أن يوفقنا و إياكم لما فيه خير و صلاح 

(1)

شرح كتاب الفتن من صحيح مسلم 
للشيخ / عثمان الخميس 

من الأحد الموافق 21/ 6 / 2009 
إلى الخميس الموافق 25/ 6 / 2009

من الساعه ( 5 - 6,30 ) عصرا ً

علما ً بأن المحاضرة ستنقل للرجال أيضا في المسجد المجاور للمركز 

(2)

حلقات حفظ سورة البقرة
بالإضافة إلى ( حلقات إتقان الأجزاء العشرة الأولى من القرآن الكريم )

ثلاثة أيام أسبوعيا ً و ستبدأ من تاريخ 27 / 6 / 2009 م

(3)

دورة تربية النفس
للأستاذة / مها المطيرات 

صباح كل يوم [ سبت ، اثنين ، أربعاء ] 
من الساعه 10 - 12 صباحا ً
و لمدة أسبوعين و ستبدأ في تاريخ 11 / 7 / 2009 م

علما بأن رسوم هذه الدورة 10 دنانير

(4)

أبجديات الطموح في شهر الفتوح
[ فقه الصيام ]

للأستاذة / نوف المسما

عصر يومي

الأحد 26 / 7 / 2009 م 
و الاثنين 27 / 7 / 2009 م

علما ً بأن رسوم هذه الدورة 5 دنانير 

(5)

التفسير
للشيخ / عبدالمحسن زبن المطيري 

عصر يومي
الأربعاء 29 / 7 / 2009 م 
و الخميس 30 / 7 / 2009 م

علما ً بأن رسوم هذه الدورة 5 دنانير 


كما نلفت إنتباهكم لحلقة تصحيح التلاوة صباح كل يوم سبت 

للشيخة / غادة الشبلي [ أم خالد ]

علما ً بأن رسومها 10 دنانير شهريا ً

و لا ننسى أن نذكركم بأن حلقة أصول لحفظ و تلاوة القرآن الكريم ستعاود نشاطها كل جمعة بعد انتهاء موسم الاختبارات و ستستكمل دروس التجويد فيها بإذن الله 

،

و لمزيد من الاستفسار يمكنكم الاتصال على .. 

94432992
94432882

مركز الدُرر النسائي
الكويت - العقيلة

----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب

*دعوة علمية*يسر مؤسسة الدعوة الخيرية دعوتكم لحضور الدروس الصيفية لكبار العلماء، والمقامة في جامع والدة خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز، بالطائف- حي الفيصلية .
وستكون فترة هذه  الدروس من 11/7 ولغاية 13/8/1430هـ ، ويكون جدول الدروس وفق الآتي:


الوقتأصحاب الفضيلةالدروسالسبت
بعد المغرب 
معالي الشيخد. صالح بن عبد الله بن حميدرئيس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء وعضو هيئة كبار العلماءالأصول الثلاثةوالقواعد الأربعبعد العشاء
معالي الشيخد. سعد بن ناصر الشثريعضو اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء وعضو هيئة كبار العلماءالأربعون النوويةالأحد
بعد المغرب 
معالي الشيخد. صالح بن فوزان الفوزانعضو اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء وعضو هيئة كبار العلماءالتفسيرللإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاببعد العشاء
سماحة المفتيعبد العزيز بن عبد الله آل الشيخالمفتي العام للملكة العربية السعودية كتاب التوحيدالاثنين
بعد المغرب
معالي الشيخمحمد بن حسن آل الشيخعضو اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء وعضو هيئة كبار العلماءالروض المربعالثلاثاء
بعد المغرب 
معالي الشيخد. صالح بن فوزان الفوزانعضو اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء وعضو هيئة كبار العلماءبلوغ المرامبعد العشاء
معالي الشيخعبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الغديانعضو اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء وعضو هيئة كبار العلماءمقدمة في التفسير

----------


## من صاحب النقب

إعلان
الدورة العلمية الثالثة بجامع بن محفوظ بجدة
من 11/7 إلى 1/8
الاسبوع الدرس الأول
5:30 إلى 6:45 الدرس الثاني
6:50 إلى 8:00
(1) 11/7
إلى 16/7 مقدمة التفسير لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
د/ مساعد الطيار منهج السالكين (المعاملات)
د/ سعد بن عبدالعزيز الشويرخ
(2) 18/7 إلى 23/7 المنظومة الفقهية لابن سعدي
د/ صالح بن أحمد الغزالي
(3) 25/7 إلى 1/8 لمعة الاعتقاد
د/ هاني الجبير منهج السالكين (المعاملات)
د/ عبدالله بن ناصر السلمي

*شهادات حضور وانتظام
*جوائز قيمة يومية
* يوجد مكان للنساء
* للاستفسار6200005-02 تحويلة 103 - 134

----------


## محمد مشعل العتيبي

*الدورة العلمية الثالثة بجامع بن محفوظ بجدة(حي المنتزهات بجوار قصر بن محفوظ)**
**من 11/7 إلى 1/8*
*
**الاسبوع الأول من 11/7إلى 16/7:*
* مقدمة التفسير لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية**
**د/ مساعد الطيار*
*
**منهج السالكين(المعام  ات)**
**د/ سعد بن عبدالعزيز الشويرخ*

*الأسبوع الثاني من 18/7 إلى23/7:*
*المنظومة الفقهية**لابن سعدي**
**د/ صالح بن أحمد الغزالي*

*الأسبوع الثالث من 25/7إلى 1/8:*
*لمعة الاعتقاد**
**د**/* *هاني الجبير*

* منهج السالكين (المعاملات)**
**د/ عبدالله بن ناصر السلمي*


*جميع الدروس بعد الفجر.*
**شهادات حضور وانتظام
*جوائز قيمة يومية
* يوجد مكان للنساء
* للاستفسار6200005-02 تحويلة 103 - 134*

----------


## من صاحب النقب

جزى الله جميع الإخوة خيراً و قد أقبل شهر 7 و اقتربت كثير من اللدورات من البداية فاستعدوا

----------


## من صاحب النقب

المسك - الرياض: ستقام دورة العلمية الرابعة في جامع النور بحي البديعة إبتداء من اليوم السبت الموافق 11/7 إلى اليوم الربعاء 15/7 وهي على النحو التالي:

الدرس الفجر: تفسير (سورة النور) لفضيلة الشيخ:حمد بن محمد المهيزعي
الدرس المغرب: كتاب عمدة الفقه باب (أحكام المسافر) لفضيلة الشيخ: عبدالله بن علي الروزي
الدرس العشاء: كتاب (القواعد المثلى) لفضيلة الشيخ: د.عمر بن سعود العيد

وستقام محاضرة يوم الجمعة الموافق 10/7 بعد صلاة المغرب بعنوان (الطريق إلى طلب العلم)
لفضيلة الشيخ: فهد بن سعد أباحسين

علماً أن هناك توزع شهادات وجوائز حضور الدورة
وللنساء مكان

----------


## من صاحب النقب

المسك - جدة: تحت شعار (حققي حلمك بحفظ القرآن الكريم) تنطلق بمحافظة جدة الدورات القرآنية المكثفة لحفظ القرآن الكريم في شهرين، و التي ينظمها القسم النسائي بالجمعية الخيرية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بجدة، وذلك في الفترة من 11/7 وحتى 28/8/1430هـ. 
وأوضحت رئيسة القسم النسائي بالجمعية الدكتورة فاطمة بنت عمر نصيف أن برنامج الدورات المكثفة لحفظ القرآن في شهرين؛ يهدف إلى العودة إلى التربية بالقرآن وحفظه والعمل به والتخلف بأخلاقه، وشغل الوقت به وخاصة في الإجازة الصيفية ، و رفع عدد الحافظات المتقنات..، وأضافت أن البرنامج تشارك فيه إدارة قسم المقارئ، وإدارية تنمية الموارد، و مدارس القسم النسائي بالجمعية.
من جانبها بينت الدكتورة عطاف منسي المشرفة على البرنامج أن من أهم شروط الدورة المقدرة على القراءة الصحيحة، والنطق الصحيح، وتطبيق الأحكام الأساسية في التجويد. والرغبة الأكيدة، والعزيمة والإصرار على حفظ القرآن، والالتزام بمواعيد، ونظام الدورة.. وأكدت أن البرنامج يستهدف جميع الأعمار من الفتيات والسيدات. وأشارت إلى أن التسجيل للدورات يبدأ في 4/7 وتنطلق الدراسة في المقارئ في 32 مدرسة ومسجد تتوزع في كافة أنحاء مدينة جدة في 11/7 1430هـ ، صباحاً من السابعة والنصف إلى الواحدة ظهراً ، وأخرى مسائية من الرابعة عصراً إلى التاسعة مساءً من السبت إلى الأربعاء. إن شاء الله تعالى. وهنالك موقع خاص بالمقارئ: www.almaqraawomen.com.

----------


## من صاحب النقب

المسك - بلجرشي: تقام في محافظة بلجرشي في منطقة الباحة دورة في حفظ الصحيحين في عامها الثاني باشراف الشيخ يحيى اليحيى من تاريخ 11/ 7 الى 21 / 8 / 1430 هـ وايضا دورة في بداية المفسر المرحلة الثانية بمشاركة الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن معاضة الشهري والشيخ محمد بن سليمان الطيار من تاريخ 11 / 7 إلى 14 / 7 1430هـ.

----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب

(دورة الكتاتيب المكثفة ) السابعة لتعليم القران الكريم بالرياض

يسر حلقات الرحمانية الخيرية لتعليم القرآن الكريم
دعوتكم للمشاركة في (دورة الكتاتيب المكثفة ) السابعة لتعليم القران الكريم لصيف هذا العام 1430 هـ

نبذة عن الدورة :
- يشارك في الدورة نخبة من المشايخ الحاصلين على المؤهلات العلمية والإجازات.
- -يحصل الطلاب الخاتمين على شهادة حفظ القران من المدارس.
- خدمة توصيل الطلاب إلى منازلهم .
- تستقبل الدورة جميع المراحل الدراسية .
- يوجد برنامج خاص ترفيهي للاطفال اثناء الدورة .
- يتخلل البرنامج وجبة افطار .
- بداية الدورة من الساعة 4:30 صباحا وحتى 9:30 صباحا .
- الدراسة جميع أيام الاسبوع عدا يومي الخميس والجمعة .
- تبدأ الدورة يوم الاثنين 13/7/1430 هـ وحتى يوم الأربعاء 21/8/1430 هـ .

المنهج المعتمد :
- حفظ القران كاملا مع التفسير والكتابة .
- حفظ 20 جزء.
- حفظ 15 جزء .
- حفظ 10 أجزاء .
- برنامج التلقين للاطفال .

شروط الالتحاق بالدورة :
- اجتياز المقابلة الشخصية .
- الحضور اليومي وعدم الانقطاع .
- دفع رسوم ا لدورة ( 1000 ) ريال غير مستردة .
- التقيد بأنظمة ولوائح المدارس .

للاستفسار والدعم والتواصل :
0564416217-0569462001 

الادارة العامة الرياض – الرحمانية
4195322 01

للتواصل عبر البريد الالكتروني
amg470@hotmail.com

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الرجاء ممن حضر أحد هذه الدورات أن يكتب عنها تقرير لتنشيط الهمم للحضور و جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## من صاحب النقب

يسر جامع الشيخ راشد بن خنين بالدلم 
أن يدعوكم لحضور الدورة العلمية المنهجية (المستوى الثاني) 
وذلك خلال الفترة (8-13/7/1430هـ) 
وستكون على النحو التالي:

الأربعاء 8/7 ( المغرب )
لقاء مفتوح 
مع معالي الشيخ الدكتور/ عبدالله بن علي الركبان 
عضو اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء وهيئة كبار العلماء -سابقاً-

الخميس 9/7 ( الفجر - الظهر - العصر - المغرب - العشاء )
شرح كتاب أصول التفسير للسيوطي
فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور/ خالد بن عثمان السبت
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الملك فيصل بالدمام

الجمعة 10/7 ( العصر - المغرب - العشاء )
شرح لامية شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور/ سليمان بن صالح الغصن
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود بالرياض

السبت 11/7 ( الفجر - الظهر - العصر - المغرب - العشاء )
شرح كتاب الطهارة من عمدة الفقه
فضيلة الشيخ / سليمان بن عبدالله الماجد
عضو مجلس الشورى

الأحد 12/7 ( الفجر - الظهر - العصر - المغرب - العشاء )
شرح كتاب الفتن من صحيح البخاري
فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور/ عبدالسلام بن محمد الشويعر
عضو هيئة التدريس بكلية الملك فهد الأمنية

الأثنين 13/7 ( الظهر - العصر - المغرب - العشاء )
شرح كتاب الوصية الصغرى لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور/ أحمد بن عبدالله الباتلي
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود بالرياض

ملاجظات :
1-ستبث الدورة عبر موقع البث المباشر.
2- ستوزع المتون مجاناً.
3- يوجد سكن خاص بالطلاب من خارج الدلم.
4- سيتم السحب على جوائز يوميا.
5- تستقبل الفتاوى في الأيام (السبت - الأحد - الأثنين ) من الساعة 10:30 -11:30 صباحاً 
على الجوال: 0595769717 .

للاستفسار:
ج:0503111869
ج:0595769717

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

السلام عليكم
اخي صاحب النقب هل في دورات الشيخ محمد العريفي؟

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الله أعلم لكن كان يشارك في دورة علي بن المديني يمكن يشارك السنة هذي

----------


## من صاحب النقب

المسك - جدة: بدأ التسجيل في دورات حفظ القرآن الكريم بجامع الثنيان بجدة وللاستفسار والتواصل يتم على هذا الرقم / 0508848473

كما بدأ التسجيل في دورة حفظ السنة النبوية بنفس الجامع وللتسجيل والتواصل يتم الإتصال على هذا الرقم 0551955011

----------


## من صاحب النقب

المسك - متابعات: فيما يلي جدول لدورات ومحاضرات الشيخ العلامة د. عبدالكريم الخضير في الفترة من 3/7/1430هـ إلى 30/8/1430هـ:

المدينة النبوية
الجمعة 
3/7/1430هـ
المغرب
لقاء مفتوح
محاضرة
قباء


المدينة النبوية
السبت
4/7/1430هـ
العصر
الأربعين النووية
خمسة أيام
جامع البلوي


القصيم - بريدة
السبت
11/7/1430هـ
العصر
جامع الترمذي 

وتنقيح الأنظار
ثلاثة أسابيع
جامع الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب بحي الخليج


القصيم - بريدة
الجمعة
24/7/1430هـ
المغرب
لقاء مفتوح
محاضرة
جامع الراجحي


الطائف - الحويّة
الجمعة
2/8/1430هـ
المغرب
لقاء مفتوح
محاضرة
جامع العمري بالحويّة


مكة المكرمة
السبت
10/8/1430 هـ
العصر
كتابي الزكاة والصيام من المحرر في الحديث
ثلاثة أسابيع
الحرم المكي الشريف

----------


## من صاحب النقب

*دورة علمية*

*الدورة العلمية السابعة في علم الأصول 1430هـ*
*:*
*المحرق.::مسجد كانو::.*

*4-7-1430 هـ المحرق فتحي الموصلي كتاب أصول التفسير* 
*4-7-1430 هـ المحرق صادق بن محمد البيضاني متن الموقظة في مصطلح الحديث للإمام الذهبي* 
*11-7-1430 هـ المحرق سليمان بن محمد الدبيخي كتاب عقيدة السلف وأصحاب الحديث* 
*11-7-1430 هـ المحرق علي بن عبدالعزيز الشبل كتاب الاصول من علم الاصول للعلامة بن العثيمين*

----------


## من صاحب النقب

يسر إدارة الأوقاف والمساجد والدعوة والإرشاد
بمحافظة الأحساء دعوتكم لحضور


الدروس العلمية
في مبادئ العلوم الشرعية


المكان:
جامع عبدالله الشعيبي - حي النسيم - الهفوف
امام الجامع الشيخ عبدالله الدرويش العدساني كان مسجده السابق بالطويلبية مقابل الحفيز -وهو ضمن قراء الاحساء -



للتسجيل :
الاتصال على الجوال / 0552258225 (الاتصال بين العشائين فقط )
أو عبر الموقع الإلكتروني / www.faqeeeh.com



بادر ياطالب العلم بالتسجيل
فالعدد محدود



تقام الدروس في الفترة:
من يوم السبت 11/7/1430هـ
إلى يوم الجمعه 24 /7 /1430هـ


حسب الجدول الآتي:


الدورة اسبوعين


الاسبوع الاول :


فترة العصر (الساعة الخامسة) : 
دورة في الفرائض
(متن الرحبية)
يلقيها الشيخ الدكتور / عبدالإله بن حسين العرفج


فترة المغرب :
1- دورة في الفقه
(الطهارة والصلاة)
من كتاب مراقي الفلاح (المذهب الحنفي)
يلقيها الشيخ /عبدالرحيم بن محمد بن أبي بكر الملا



2- دورة في الفقه
(متن العشماوية ) المذهب المالكي
يلقيها الشيخ /عبدالباقي بن محمد آل شيخ مباركـ



فترة العشاء :


دورة في مصطلح الحديث (البيقونية )
يلقيها الشيخ الدكتور / قيس بن محمد آل شيخ مباركـ , عضو هيئة كبار العلماء



وهكذا ينتهي الأسبوع الأول



_______________________



ثم الأسبوع الثاني:


فترة العصر (الساعة الخامسة):
دورة في النحو 
كتاب الآجرومية
يلقيها الشيخ / لؤي بن عبدالله السيد الهاشم



فترة المغرب :
1- دورة في الفقه 
متن أبي شجاع (المذهب الشافعي )
يلقيها الشيخ الدكتور / أحمد بن عبداللطيف العرفج 
2- دورة في الفقه


2-متن التسهيل (المذهب الحنبلي)
الشيخ الدكتور / إبراهيم بن صالح التنم



فترة العشاء :
دورة في أصول الفقه
(كتاب الورقات للجويني )
يلقيها الشيخ / يحيى بن محمد بن أبي بكر الملا


سيتم توفير الكتب للمشاركين مجانا


*تمنح شهادة حضور للمشاركين*

----------


## من صاحب النقب

جدول الدورات العلمية الصيفية
لفضيلة الشيخ أ.د عبد الله بن محمد الطيار



م


مكان الدورة


تاريخ الدورة


الموضوع


من


إلى


1


الرياض


السبت 11/7/1430 هــ


الإربعاء 15/7/1430 هــ


العمدة


2


الأحساء


السبت 18/7/1430 هــ


الإثنين 20/7/1430 هــ


المعاملات المعاصرة


3


الحوطة


الإربعاء 22/7/1430هــ


الخميس 23/7/1430هــ


العمدة


4


الخرج


الجمعة 24/7/1430 هــ


السبت 25/7/1430 هــ


التسهيل


5


مكة


السبت 3/8/1430 هــ


الخميس 8/8/1430 هــ


دليل الطالب


6


المدينة


السبت 10/8/1430 هــ


الإربعاء 14/8/1430 هـ


التسهيل


7


الزلفي


الإثنين 27/7/1430هــ


الإربعاء 29/7/1430هـ


دليل الطالب-كتاب الطهارة


8


الزلفي


السبت 24/8/1430هــ


الإربعاء 28/8/1430هــ


دليل الطالب-كتاب الصيام

----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

يسر جامع السديس ببطحاء قريش بمكة المكرمة أن يدعوكم للتسجيل بدورته المكثفة الأولى لتعليم القرآن والسنة
" في رحاب الكتاب والسنة "  

الدورة الأولى المكثفة لتعليم القرآن والسنة (( في رحاب الكتاب السنة ))

* الأهداف العامة للدورة:

*1) تربية الطلاب على مبادئ الإسلام وأخلاقه الفاضلة . وإعدادهمليكونوا لبنات صالحة في مجتمعهم ، وليشعروا بمسؤولياتهم تجاه أنفسهم ومجتمعهموأمتهم الإسلامية.*
*2) استثمار أوقات الفراغ لدى الطلاب ومن في مستواهم ببرامجتربوية وثقافية واجتماعية ورياضية وفنية وعلمية هادفة وجذابة.*
*3) إشباع رغبات الطلاب بالنشاطات التربوية والترفيهية المتنوعة وإكسابهم المهارات والخبرات الميدانية واكتشاف مواهبهم ورعايتها.*
*4)تنمية روح التعاون والعمل الجماعيالمثمر لدى الطلاب ، وتربيتهم على الحياة المستمدة من التوجيه الإسلامي بما فيه منخصال حميدة وأخلاق فاضلة.*
*5) تدريب الطلاب وتعويدهم على التخطيط والتنفيذ للبرامج والمشروعات وإدارة الآخرين.*
*6) الإسهام في تزويد الطلاب بالقدرالمناسب من المعلومات والخبرات التي تجعلهم عناصر فـعالة في مجتمعاتهم.*
* المراحل العمرية للدورة:
*الفئة الأولى/ المرحلة الإبتدائية + المرحلة المتوسطة.*
*الفئة الثانية/ المرحلة الثانوية + المرحلة الجامعية.*
*الفئة الثالثة/ مرحلة مافوق الجامعة (( الموظفين + المتقاعدين ....))*
** شروط التسجيل:*1) الانتظام في الدراسة طوال مدة الدورة (من 11/7 /1430هـ إلى 11/9 / 1430هـ).
2) عدم التغيب إلا بعذر بعد إشعار الإدارة.
3) الحضور مبكراً إلى حلقة الفترة الصباحية من بعد صلاة الفجر (اختياري) ومن بعد صلاة الظهر إلى نهاية الفترة .
4) الحرص على الاستفادة من الدورة وذلك بالجدية في الحفظ.
5) الالتزام بالآداب الشرعية وحسن الخلق مع المعلم والطلاب.
6) تنفيذ كل ما يطلب من قبل المشرفين على الدورة وعدم العبث بمصاحف المسجد. 
7) لا يحق للطالب المطالبة بمبلغ التأمين أو شهادة تخرج من الدورة في حالة انقطاع أو عدم اجتيازه للدورة . 
8) رسوم الاشتراك 100ريال ورسوم التأمين 200ريال.

وفي المرفق بيان بكل ما يتعلق بأمور الدورة ..

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

السلام عليكم

اخي صاحب النقب اتمنى لو تضع فهرس خاص للدروس والحلقات للمناطق حتى يتيسر للأخوة النظر سريع

----------


## من صاحب النقب

هذي صعبة يا أخ القزلان لكن بحاول أعلن كل يوم عن الدرس الذي سيقام في اليوم نفسه 

جزاك الله خير

----------


## من صاحب النقب

دورة الشيخ احمد الصقعوب في جامع الرواف في بيريدة من 11\7 لمدة اسبوعين بعد الفجر (بلوغ المرم +الواسطية +القواعد لابن سعدي)

----------


## من صاحب النقب

*الدورس لهذا اليوم 6/7* 
*شرح حائية بن ابي داود*
*عمر بن سعود العيد*
*الدورة العلمية المكثفة في علم العقيدة بعنوان ( التوحيد أولاً )* 
*الرياض .:: جامع الحمراء الشرقية ::.*

*متن الموقظة في مصطلح الحديث للإمام الذهبي*
*فايز الصلاح*
*الدورة العلمية السابعة في علم الأصول 1430هـ* 
*المحرق .:: مسجد كانو ::.*

*كتاب أصول التفسير*
*فتحي الموصلي*
*الدورة العلمية السابعة في علم الأصول 1430هـ* 
*المحرق .:: مسجد كانو ::.*

*مقدمة الطبري*
*مساعد بن سليمان الطيار*
*الدورة العلمية المكثفة السادسة بمسجد البلوي 1430هـ* 
*المدينة المنورة .:: جامع البلوي ::.*


*تتمة شرح الأربعين النووية*
*عبدالكريم بن عبدالله الخضير*
*الدورة العلمية المكثفة السادسة بمسجد البلوي 1430هـ* 
*الأربعون النووية* 
*المدينة المنورة .:: جامع البلوي ::.*

----------


## من صاحب النقب

تابع الدروس اليومية على هذا الرابط
http://www.liveislam.net

----------


## من صاحب النقب

وذلك خلال الفترة من 11 وحتى 22 من شهر رجب للعام 1430هـ بمشاركة نخبة من علماء ومشايخ المملكة 

فضيلة الشيخ فالح الصغير 
عضو مجلس الشورى وعضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام 
وفضيلة الشيخ عبدالله الطيار 
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة القصيم 
والشيخ عمر العيد 
الداعية المعروف عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام بالرياض 
وفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور صالح الحمد 
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام بالأحساء

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الدورات العلمية بمنطقة تبوك

يصرح فرع وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف الدعوة والإرشاد بمنطقة تبوك بأن مركز الدعوة والإرشاد بتبوك سينظم الدورة العلمية المنهجية للعام 1430هـ
بجامع الأمير سلطان بن عبدالعزيز ( الدعوة)
خلال الفترة من 11/7-22/7
الأسبوع الأول
من السبت 11/7-الأربعاء 15/7
شرح كتاب كشف الشبهات للشيخ/د. عبدالعزيز بن محمد العبداللطيف
شرح كتاب مذاهب وفرق للشيخ/د.ناصر بن يحي الحنيني
شرح كتاب عمدة الفقه(من أول كتاب البيوع إلى نهاية باب الرهن) للشيخ /د.عبدالله بن فوزان الفوزان
الأسبوع الثاني
من السبت 18/7- إلى الأربعاء 22/7
شرح كتاب حلية طالب العلم للشيخ /محمد بن عبدالله العجلان
شرح كتاب الوصية الصغرى لابن تيمية للشيخ/عبدالله بن محمد الغنيمان
شرح كتاب عمدة الفقه (من أول باب الصلح إلى نهاية باب البيوع) للشيخ/ فهد بن أحمد الجعفري


وينظم مركز الدعوة محاضرة بعنوان 
(الشمائل المحمدية)
لفضيلة الشيخ/ محمد بن عبدالله العجلان
وذلك بجامع الأمير سلطان بن عبدالعزيز (الدعوة)
يوم الجمعة 17/7/1430هـ بعد صلاة المغرب

 وينظم مركز الدعوة محاضرة بعنوان 
(أمة في رجل)
لفضيلة الشيخ/ د. بدر بن نادر المشاري
وذلك بجامع الأمير سلطان بن عبدالعزيز (الدعوة)
يوم الجمعة 10/7/1430هـ بعد صلاة المغرب

----------


## من صاحب النقب

المسك - المدينة المنورة: يُقيم معالي الشيخ د.محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي حفظه الله - عضو هيئة كبار العلماء - دورة في المسجد النبوي في كتاب الموطأ يوم الخميس القادم إن شاء الله بعد صلاة الفجر.

----------


## من صاحب النقب

المسك-خميس مشيط-سلطان الوعلان:
يسرنا دعوتكم لحضور الدورة العلمية التي ستقام في جامع أبو دبيل بخميس مشيط (خلف تراثية بن حمسان) والتي ستبدأ يوم السبت القادم 11/7 ولمدة خمسة أيام بحضور كل من المشائخ:
الشيخ د/محمود الشنقيطي
الشيخ د/سعد الحجري 
الشيخ د/ عصام العويد
الشيخ د/ المطرودي

ويوجد مكـــــــــــــ  ـان النساء

----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب

شروط الاشتراك في الدورة الصيفية الصباحية الأولى للجامع
1- الالتزام بالأخلاق الإسلامية عامة وآداب طالب العلم خاصة داخل وخارج التحفيظ .
2- حضور ولي الأمر عند التسجيل وعند أي أمر يهم الطالب .
3- المحافظة على الحضور مبكراً إلى الدورة والبقاء إلى حين انتهاء الدوام الرسمي .
4- الالتزام بدوام الدورة منالساعة 8:30 صباحاً إلى صلاة الظهر في جميع أيام الأسبوع ما عدا يومي الخميس والجمعة ويتجنب الطالب كثرة الاستئذان داخل الدوام إلا للضرورة .
5- أن لا يتغيب عن الدورة إلا بعذر مقنع يقدمه لمدرسه قبل الغياب أو بعده .
6- أن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك في الدورة خصوصاً وخارج الدورة عموما .
7- الالتزام بالزي الرسمي ( ثوب – طاقية – شماغ أو غترة ) .
8- المشاركة الجادة والفاعلة في أنشطة التحفيظ المختلفة والالتزام بالتعليمات التابعة لها .
9- موعد بدء الدورة الفعلي يوم السبت 11 / 7 / 1430 هـ .
10- على ولي الأمر متابعة ابنه في الدورة والتجاوب مع ما يبديه له المدرس من ملاحظات .
11- للاستفسار يرجى الاتصال على مدير الدورة الأستاذ / عامر المهلهل 0555678681 

للمشاركة في الدورة بأحد الطرق الآتية :
1 ) زياره المسجد وطلب إستمارة التسجيل في الدورة من المؤذن .
2 ) تحميل إستمارة التسجيل من هنا وتعبئتها وإرسالها على إيميل info@msjed-alekhlas.com
3 ) الإتصال على إدارة الدورة على الرقم / 0555678681 
ولمزيد من التفاصيل زوروا موقعنا على الشبكة / http://www.msjed-alekhlas.com

----------


## من صاحب النقب

(دورة إقرأ وارتقِ) الصيفية المكثفة لمراجعة القرآن الكريم بالرياض


يسر حلقات جامع سعد بن معاذ
دعوتكم للمشاركة في (دورة إقرأ وارتقِ) الصيفية المكثفة لمراجعة القرآن الكريم

نبذة عن الدورة :
- يشارك في الدورة نخبة من المشايخ الحاصلين على المؤهلات العلمية والإجازات.
- يوجد عدد من البرامج الثقافية المصاحبة للدورة .
- عدد من الدورات المصاحبة مثل دورة الذاكرة العجيبة للمدرب/ علي الحربي .
- بداية الدورة من الساعة 4:30 صباحا وحتى 8:30 صباحا .
- الدراسة جميع أيام الاسبوع عدا يوم الجمعة .
- تبدأ الدورة يوم الاثنين 11/7/1430 هـ وحتى يوم الأربعاء 14/8/1430 هـ .

فروع الدورة :
- مراجعة القران كاملا .
- مراجعة 20 جزء.
- مراجعة 15 جزء .
- مراجعة 10 أجزاء .
- مراجعة 5 أجزاء .

شروط الالتحاق بالدورة :
- اجتياز المقابلة الشخصية .
- الحضور اليومي وعدم الانقطاع .
- دفع تأمين ( 100 ) ريال .

للاستفسار :
 0590037208

البريد الإلكتروني
carash2002@hotmail.com

----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب

http://q.nabd.net/

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الدورة العلمية الرابعة بجامع آل ثاني بالمزروع  بمحافظة الأحساء

تحت رعاية وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد ممثلة بمركز الدعوة والإرشاد بمحافظة الأحساء 
تنطلق الدورة العلمية الرابعة بجامع آل ثاني المزروع ... 



وذلك خلال الفترة من 11 وحتى 22 من شهر رجب للعام 1430هـ بمشاركة نخبة من علماء ومشايخ المملكة 

فضيلة الشيخ فالح الصغير 
عضو مجلس الشورى وعضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام 
وفضيلة الشيخ عبدالله الطيار 
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة القصيم 
والشيخ عمر العيد 
الداعية المعروف عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام بالرياض 
وفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور صالح الحمد 
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام بالأحساء

----------


## من صاحب النقب

المسك ـ الرياض ـ عبدالله الماضي : يبدأ التسجيل غداً لدورة "اقرأ وارتق ورتل" الرابعة، التي تشرف عليها الجمعية الخيرية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم، بجامع أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه بالعريجاء شمال شرق مستشفى الأمير سلمان ، ويستمر التسجيل حتى يوم الجمعة 10 من رجب الجاري ،على أن تبدأ الدورة يوم السبت 11 رجب وتستمر 35 يوماً، ويحاضر في الدورة التي حصلت على خطاب التميز لثلاثة أعوام متواصلة، نخبة من الشيوخ منهم القراء المعروفين :-

الشيخ أحمد خليل شاهين 

الشيخ أحمد أحمد الطويل

وناشدت الجمعية ، جميع الراغبين بسرعة تسجيل أسمائهم ،حتى لا تفوتهم فرصة الالتحاق بالدورة ، التي خصصت لها مقاعد وجوائز في نهاية الدورة. للاستفسار عن الدورة : 0505779299

----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## من صاحب النقب

المسك ـ خميس مشيط ـ سلطان الوعلان : يسرنا دعوتكم لحضور الدورة العلمية التي ستقام في جامع أبو دبيل بخميس مشيط (خلف تراثية بن حمسان) والتي ستبدأ يوم السبت القادم 11/7 ولمدة خمسة أيام بحضور كل من المشائخ:
الشيخ د/محمود الشنقيطي
الشيخ د/سعد الحجري 
الشيخ د/ عصام العويد
الشيخ د/ المطرودي

ويوجد مكـــــــــــــ  ـان النساء

----------


## من صاحب النقب



----------


## محمد مشعل العتيبي

السلام عليكمهذا جدول دورة جامع الملك سعود بجدة 1430الجدول كالتالي:الأسبوع الأول(11/7-15/7/1430)الدرس الأول(5:30-6:40)شرح رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني في العقيدةالشيخ الدكتور هاني الجبيرالدرس الثاني(6:45-8)شرح قطر الندى وبل الصدى لابن هشامالشيخ الدكتور مصطفى كرامة مخدومالدرس الثالث (8-9)شرح كتاب الحدود والجنايات من زاد المستقنعالشيخ الدكتور محمد باجابرالأسبوع الثاني(18/7-22/7/1430)الدرس الأول(5:30-6:40)شرح رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني في العقيدةالشيخ الدكتور هاني الجبيرالدرس الثاني(6:45-8)شرح قطر الندى وبل الصدى لابن هشامالشيخ الدكتور محمد باجابرالدرس الثالث (8-9)شرح كتاب الحدود والجنايات من زاد المستقنعالشيخ الدكتور محمد باجابرالأسبوع الثالث(25/7-29/7/1430)الدرس الأول(5:30-6:40)شرح القواعد المثلى لابن عثيمينالشيخ الدكتور حمد الشتويالدرس الثاني(6:45-8)شرح قطر الندى وبل الصدى لابن هشامالشيخ بدر الجويانالدرس الثالث (8-9)شرح كتاب الحدود والجنايات من زاد المستقنعالشيخ بدر الجويانالأسبوع الرابع(2/8-6/8/1430)الدرس الأول(5:30-6:40)شرح اعتقاد أهل السنة للحافظ أبو بكر الإسماعيليالشيخ العلامة عبدالعزيز الراجحيالدرس الثاني(6:45-8)شرح منهج السالكين من باب صلاة الجماعة إلى نهاية كتاب الصيامالشيخ العلامة عبدالعزيز الراجحيالأسبوع الخامس(9/8-13/8/1430)الدرس الأول(5:30-6:40)شرح كتاب الإيمان من صحيح البخاريالشيخ العلامة صالح الفوزانالدرس الثاني(6:45-8)شرح كتاب الصيام من الروض المربعالشيخ العلامة صالح الفوزانوستكون هنالك محاضرات بعنوان(الأمن الفكري) مصاحبة للدورة صباح كل ثلاثاء كالتالي:الوسطية:د.مصطفى مخدومالخوارج :د.هاني الجبيرالتكفير:د.حمدالش  تويمكانة العلماء: العلامة عبدالعزيز الراجحيتوزيع كتب الدورة سيكون يوم الجمعة 10/7 بعد العشاء.وهذا رابط إعلان الدورة وبه كافة التفاصيل.
http://www.dawahwin.com/Info-Article-876.html

----------


## محمد مشعل العتيبي

..

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

السلام عليكم..
جدول الفعاليات العامة لملتقى " ربوة الرياض

*--* 
*اللهم صلي على محمد ماتعاقب الليل والنهار وصلي على محمد ماذكره الذاكرون الأبرار وصلي على محمد عدد مكاييل البحار* 
*جدول الفعاليات العامة لملتقى " ربوة الرياض " ( حصري )*  
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*يسعدنا أن نقدم لكم جدول الفعاليات العامة لملتقى ربوة الرياض 1430 هـ* 
** 
*و نسعد بزيارتكم لمعرض التصوير الفوتوغرافي لمنتديات سدير في خيمة المعارض المرافق للملتقى ’’*



*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم* 
*اللهم أغفرلي ولوالدي ولمن دخل بيتي مؤمناً وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والاموات* 

منقول

----------


## أبو ثابت النجدي

بإشراف المكاتب التعاونية للدعوة والإرشاد توعية الجاليات بشمال وجنوب وشرق حائل
يسرها ان تدعوكم للحضور
الدورة الشرعية التأصيلية الأولى

لفضيلة الشيخ / فهد الغفيلي
18/7 – 22/7/1430هـ
من 10.30 – آذان الظهر
من بعد الغداء - آذان العصر
( شرح كتاب التوحيد )


وفضيلة الشيخ / د.بندر العبدلي
18/7 – 29/7/1430هـ
من بعد صلاة الظهر – إلى الغداء
( شرح الأربعون النووية )


وفضيلة الشيخ / د.خالد المطيري
18/7 – 29/7/1430هـ
من بعد صلاة العصر - آذان المغرب
( شرح منهج السالكين )



- توفير الوجبات مجاناً .
- توزيع الكتب مجاناً .
- التاريخ 18/7 -29/7/1430هـ 
- الموقع جامع الملك فهد
- البث المباشر من موقع البث الإسلامي 
- للتسجيل في الدورة الاتصال على
- الرقم التالي / 5652444 .
- يوجد مكان خاص لطالبات العلم 
* أخي المبارك : اطلب النسخة التعريفية للدورة من المكاتب المذكورة

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

السلام عليكم اخي صاحب النقب هل يوجد دورة في الرياض جامعة بين الحفظ القران والمتون لكن لايكون اشتراط حفظ القران كاملآ

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

السلام عليكم اخي صاحب النقب هل يوجد دورة في الرياض جامعة بين الحفظ القران والمتون لكن لايكون اشتراط حفظ القران كاملآ

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله



----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله



----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله



----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله



----------


## الأمل الراحل

للفائدة ... كتب الله اجركم ونفع بكم

----------


## الأمل الراحل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه مواعيد محاضرات ملتقى التوبة 
يسر مركز الدعوة والإرشاد بالرياض أن يدعوكم لحضور 

|||||| ملتقى الــتــوبـة بالـــرياض||||||

المقام في جامع الأميرة حصة بنت أحمد السديري بحي المعذر الشمالي بالرياض وسيشارك فيه كل من :



1. فضيلة الشيخ / د. عبدالمحسن بن محمد الأحمد
عنوان محاضرته : إن الله يحب التوابين يوم الجمعة 19 / 3/ 1431 هـ



2. فضيلة الشيخ / د. خالد بن عبدالرحمن البكر
عنوان محاضرته : من قصص التائبين (يوم السبت 20/ 3/ 1431 هـ)




3. فضيلة الشيخ / د. عبدالرحمن بن عبدالعزيز المحرج 
عنوان محاضرته : أخلاق التائب ( يوم الأحد 21/ 3/ 1431 هـ )




4. فضيلة الشيخ / طلال بن فالح الدوسري 
عنوان محاضرته : التوبة ( يوم الثلاثاء 23/ 3/ 1431 هـ )




5. فضيلة الشيخ / سعد بن عتيق العتيق 
عنوان محاضرته : الخوف من الله ( يوم السبت 27/ 3 / 1431 هـ )




6. فضيلة الشيخ / عصام بن عبدالعزيز العويد 
عنوان محاضرته : انكسار التائبين ( يوم الأثنين 29/ 3/ 1431 هـ )





7. فضيلة الشيخ / د. محمد بن عبدالرحمن العريفي 
عنوان محاضرته : اذكرني عند ربك ( يوم الخميس 2/ 4/ 1431 هـ )



• جميع المحاضرات بعد صلاة المغرب مباشرة



• من فعاليات الملتقى مسابقة ثقافية 
جوائزها مجموعة من أجهزة المحمول ( الابتوب ) وأجهزة جوال 
وساعات ثمينة وغيرها من الجوائز القيمة ..



• يوجد مكان مخصص للنساء ..



• للاستفسار الاتصال على / 0559661205 



* للتذكير بالمحاضرات وللتواصل مع أنشطة الجامع أرسل كلمة تواصل إلى الرقم/ 0559661205

----------


## الأمل الراحل

دورة حفظ أحاديث الأحكام 1431هـ .. بمسجد الشهداء بشبرا .
في الفترة من 21/7 إلى 3/8، لمدة 12 يوماً .
في الفروع التالية:
1. بلوغ المرام .
أ/ المستوى الأول: من أول البلوغ إبى نهاية باب الجمعة . معدل الحفظ: 6 أوجه يومياً .
ب/ المستوى الثاني: من باب صلاة الخوف إلى نهاية كتاب البيوع . معدل الحفظ: 7 أوجه يومياً .
ج/ المستوى الثالث: من كتاب النكاح إلى نهاية البلوغ .
(*) تنبيهان:
الأول: قُوبلت نسخة البلوغ على الطبعات التالية: طبعة حامد الفقي، وطبعة سمير الزهيري، وطبعة طارق بن عوض الله ابن محمد، فإن وُجد اختلاف بين الطبعات أُثْبتَ ما اتفقت عليه طبعتان، وإن وُجد اختلاف بين الطبعات الثلاث –وهو يسيرٌ جداً- أُثبت ما كان موافقاً للأصول .
الثاني: سعياً لتذليل الصعاب لراغبي حفظ بلوغ المرام، فقد طُبعت المذكرة بالألوان التالية:
اللون الأسود: ويشير إلى ما أخرجه البخاري ومسلم، أو أحدهما.
اللون الأزرق: ويشير إلى ما أخرجه أصحاب السنن الأربع، أو أحدهم .
اللون الأحمر: ويشير إلى ما لم يخرّجه الستة.

2. عمدة الأحكام .
أ/ المستوى الأول: العمدة كاملة . معدل الحفظ: 10 أوجه يومياً .
ب/ المستوى الثاني: نصف العمدة، من أول العمدة إلى نهاية كتاب الصيام . معدل الحفظ: 5 أوجه يومياً .

3. الأربعون النووية . معدل الحفظ: وجهان يومياً .

المذكرات توزع مجاناً .. للاستفسار: 0503194925

----------


## من صاحب النقب

* جدول الدروس  الصيفية*  * لمعالي الشيخ د/عبد الكريم بن عبد  الله  الخضير* * (عضو هيئة كبار العلماء عضو  اللجنة  الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء)*  * في الفترة من يوم الخميس  12/7/1431 إلى  28/8/1431 هـ

*  * المدينة*
* المكان*
* الوقت*
* الكتاب*
* اليوم*
* الطائف*
* جامع والدة خادم الحرمين              الشريفين*
* العصر
            من 5:30 إلى المغرب
*
* تقريب الأسانيد وترتيب              المسانيد للحافظ العراقي*
* السبت*
* الطائف*
* جامع والدة خادم الحرمين              الشريفين*
* العصر
            من 5:30 إلى المغرب
*

* تقريب الأسانيد وترتيب              المسانيد للحافظ العراقي*
* الأحد*
* الطائف*
* جامع والدة خادم الحرمين              الشريفين*
* العصر
            من 5:30 إلى المغرب
*

* تقريب الأسانيد وترتيب              المسانيد للحافظ العراقي*
* الثلاثاء*
* مكة المكرمة*
* الحرم المكي الشريف*
* العصر
*

* المحرر في الحديث*
* الخميس*
* مكة المكرمة*
* الحرم المكي الشريف*
* العصر

*
* المحرر في الحديث*
* الجمعة*

----------


## الأمل الراحل

دورة شرعية رائعة
الدورة المكثفة في حفظ وإسماع المتون العلمية بـــــ بجامع الأميرة نورة بنت عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز بــ ( حي النخيل ) بالرياض .
**
شروط التسجيل : 
- حفظ القرآن كاملا .
- اجتياز المقابلة الشخصية .
- التسجيل يومي الخميس والجمعة 19 - 20 / 7 عصرا
- يوجد سكن للمغتربين .
- وبقية التفصيلات في الاعلان :

----------

